# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Heb jij te maken gehad met de eikenprocessierups?

## Leontien

> De eikenprocessierups rukt op naar het noorden en komt nu ook op plekken in Drenthe en Friesland voor. Veel gemeenten waarschuwen voor de rups vanwege de irriterende brandharen van het diertje. Mensen kunnen er uitslag, jeuk en rode ogen van krijgen. Dit jaar lijkt de overlast langer te gaan duren dan normaal. Hoe kan dat?
> 
> Meestal hebben de rupsen er om deze tijd van het jaar alweer 5 vervellingen opzitten en wordt het tijd om zich te verpoppen. Ze stoppen hun nachtelijke processies (optochten) en trekken zich terug in hun nest. Na een tijdje zullen ze dan als onopvallende nachtvlinders uitvliegen. Maar door het koude voorjaar heeft de ontwikkeling van een deel van de rupsen dit jaar vertraging opgelopen. Deze diertjes zijn nu pas aan hun vierde vervelling toe. De periode waarin de rupsen rondlopen duurt dit jaar dus langer.
> 
> Je moet overigens niet denken dat het na het verpoppen helemaal gedaan is met die lastige brandharen. Het rupsennest op de boom zit nog vol met vervellingen. En elk vervellingshuidje heeft wel honderdduizenden brandharen. Als het nest kapot gaat, komen al deze brandharen vrij.
> 
> Bron: plantenziektekunde.nl


*Omdat dit bericht 30 juni 2010 geplaatst is vroeg ik me af of jij last hebt gehad of last hebt van de eikenprocessierups?*

Breng hieronder je stem en mening uit!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik las net toevallig op dit forum dat een kindje van 5 hier uitslag van heeft gehad! Voordat ik dat bericht gelezen heb, had ik eerlijk gezegd nog nooit van deze rups gehoord. Dus heb er zelf ook niet mee te maken gehad, ik woon eerlijk gezegd ook niet vlakbij een bos  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb de cocons wel gezien, maar niemand in mijn omgeving is in aanraking geweest met de rups...

----------

